# Blood transfusion code



## kumeena (May 25, 2011)

Patient got blood tranfusion in Emergency room

What  is the additional code required  for Medicare with blood transfusion (36430) code .

I could not find and HCPCS code.

Thank you


----------



## LTibbetts (May 27, 2011)

I don't normally code transfusions in our er, as they are done in our oncology dept (don't ask...) but look at P9021 and around there. It depend on what type of blood , washed, donors, etc. hope that helps you!


----------



## mitchellde (May 27, 2011)

If this is ER then the facility is the one coding for the transfusion and the codes for the product should all be driven thru the chargemaster.  Every facility I have worked in for outpatient has always had these codes submittted via the chargemaster.  If not then you will have to look for them as Leslie states but you may want to inquire.


----------



## kumeena (May 27, 2011)

Thank u Ladies. I really appreciatesd your help. 

Have a nice weekend


----------



## FDRAPER (Feb 3, 2012)

*PCP office obtaining auth for out pt transfusion*

Do we need to include any CPT's other than the 36430 in the auth request, such as starting IV? Or is everthing else done in preparation for the transfusion considered inclusive?


----------

